# GoArmy.com



## Ravage (May 12, 2008)

Shit, wish we had such good PR vids 

http://www.goarmy.com/flindex.jsp?#?channel=&video=


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 12, 2008)

I always thought the Army ones could do better.  Then again, I always liked "Be all you can be" vice "Army Strong"


----------

